# Rambo survival schools.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

From my last survival training to now many years have passed, I can hardly walk now, nor carry the usual bag pack weight of 60 pounds, heck a 5 pound bag of flour would put me in a gurney but with so many experts out there and new reading material on the art of wilderness survival one can only hope or pray that the books are right and that you also have enough space in your backpack to carry the books. I bet that very few have taken to the wilderness or been left there to practice their well read skills. One survival skill that always makes me laugh is the many ways to collect water like a below ground still. To do this, you'll need some plastic sheeting, a digging tool, a container, a drinking tube and a rock, what are the chances that any of us is walking around with all this junk ,survival bible included and even if you find water chances are that is so polluted that will kill you anyway, please don’t get me wrong, skills are skills ,but I have seen people go crazy when they can`t find the cell phone or car keys or they call someone because they don`t have a jack to change a flat tire or the spare tire is also flat, let’s be realistic and honest and let`s continue to preserved and canned and dry and stored water in the conform of our well ventilated homes with our loved ones near and leave the Tarzan adventures to the movies, after all that`s what cable TV is for ,very few of us will ever venture out into the woods and if the big one ever hits, there would be no woods to venture or worry about .


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

While I would never suggest anyone try to live full time in the wilderness it can be done. I believe resources from the wilderness would best be used to supplement someone's livelihood ether than replace it. Living in the middle of nowhere in the woods does often have a good sound but to actually survive there with basic supplies and without knowing the area can be the death of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

readytogo~The whole "getting older" thing is what I am dealing with also. Back in the day my legs looked like two huge pistons, now...dried up noodles. So carrying a heavy pack is not an option for me either.

Forgive me if I misspell this name...Lars Kachansky is a french Canadian bush crafter and I saw once he had (to me) the perfect pack. It was a metal pot/with lid, a knife, a ferro rod and a jacket....well he IS in Canada. I loved it, maybe a tarp and not the jacket, but it looked like the most useful pack to tote and he had cordage connected to the handles of the pot as a strap to go over his shoulder. Plus, it is lightweight. You are right in that with these items on your person, knowledge would help you deal with much using what you have.

And BTW, I do love being home, lights, chairs, internet, TV....etc. I agree with you on that, let Rambo and Tarzen have the fun...

Jack


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RTG, have you ever used a Solar Still? Why does it make you laugh? A Solar Still is a simple, viable way to produce drinking water, that does work. I have in my pack a 8'x10' prepackaged plastic drop cloth that is about 2"x4", and 6' of 1/4" tubing. This package is small enough to fit in my back pocket. I do have a small entrenching tool, but I don't need that to dig a hole, an Indian digging stick will do, and any tin can, bottle, even you're canteen will do to collect the water. As far as finding water in odd places like a natural stone basin, a tree stump, or mud puddle there are simple effective ways to gather, filter, and purify this water. You don't need to be Rambo, or Tarzan to do this, you just need to know how, and I don't need to carry a book with me to do it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The idea of this is that many can and will be able to hit the road and change location and somehow and very slim chance survived on their own two feet or bicycle in the woods, you also have to realize that no one will be alone if and when the big event comes, survival will be difficult, but many like me will need some form of vehicle to carry our load of equipment and supplies if the case comes where I`m force to evacuated to the woods or away from my home, and like I said before very few here have enter the woods and survived for a long period of time with bare minimum tools or supplies, you will have to hunt everyday in order to eat, meat will spoil ,water will need to be filter/ boil or filter and treated with chemicals to avoid death, so a rock,plastic,shovel mentality will get you nowhere, yes a survival school is like any other form of skill learn, a good carpenter still needs a hammer folks.
(Alone in the Wilderness is the story of Dick Proenneke, one man who lived his dream in the Alaska Wilderness.) even him was not alone,planes drop supplies.


----------

